# Briggs and Stratton compression reading



## ryan68bug (Sep 18, 2005)

I have this ancient (looking) mini bike I bought off of Ebay a couple years ago. It has an older Briggs horizontal shaft motor on it 2-hp and the numbers on the shrouding are as follows: 60102 0282 01 68042 21

Did a compression test and it measured in at 50 PSI...I squirted a little oil in the cylinder (spark plug was oil fouled) and the numbers jumped to 75 PSI. The engine has an erratic idle which I attribute to a well-worn carburetor (lots of play in the butterfly). My question is what should the compression be? I'm tempted to tear the beast down over the winter and spruce it up a bit...maybe some Jr. Dragster parts in there for some excitement?  

also, where's a good source for parts for the older engines?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you can probablly replace the engine easily....though compression should be alteast 90 or 100 or more...maybe the valves are out of adjustement? they can stretch. that or valve seats/valves not sealing right, otherwise a leaky head gasket or it needs new rings


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

that engine is a 1968 in case you didnt know


----------



## ryan68bug (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for the replies...I seem to remember a small engine repair shop once telling me the engine dated back to around '68 at one time (same year as my daily driver VW, coincidentally) ;-)


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

if you want to add performance parts you should start off with a 5hp briggs motor. alot of the jr dragster parts are based on this engine.


----------



## ryan68bug (Sep 18, 2005)

Any thoughts on who might have parts for this one? I'm thinking I'll just do a stock rebuild as a 5 horse won't fit on my mini bike chassis...I want to do a full on rebuilt top to bottom and have found all the parts numbers on the B&S website..


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

don't know if briggs makes racing parts for the 2hp engine, maybe a 3.5?


----------



## ryan68bug (Sep 18, 2005)

Anybody know if it's possible to get the starter clutch off the engine without the use of a special tool? Just curious...Also, what's a good source for orig. Briggs parts?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well i have that special tool, but prefer a hammer and a flat head screwdriver, hold the flywheel with something, or have someone hold it, take the screwdriver head, place it on the finger protector as i call it, where the two screws mount into, and hammer on it lightly, it should come off a little at a time till you can finish by hand.


----------

